# Scotland Coast 2 Coast



## Grizzly (25 Oct 2011)

Here is a link (I hope it works) to my Easter project. http://www.mapmyfitness.com/routes/view/55672480

Any ideas of campsites on the west coast would be gratefully appreciated, I could do with some more food stops west of Invergarry.


----------



## Telemark (25 Oct 2011)

Sheena's tea hut (last house in Corran if you come along the road from Arnisdale - or in your case turn left when you hit the tarmac. Great cups of tea & home baking ...

T


----------



## Kirstie (26 Oct 2011)

That looks like a belter! How much time have you allowed? I've got to say that the section on skye up glen sligachean was part of the best mtb ride I have ever done.


----------



## Grizzly (27 Oct 2011)

Thanks Telemark. I'm hoping for a 5 to 6 day trip, it depends on the camping situation on the west coast. I spoke to a colleague last night who is a mad cyclist, he recons he'd have it done in 2 days (no joke) but he can do over 100 miles a day and that is off road. I plan on a more easy pace with plenty of cake stops on the way.


----------



## GilesM (27 Oct 2011)

Sounds good, however it looks pretty tough, as for your mate who could do it in 2 days, I won't be going for a ride with him  .

I don't think there are any food stops west of Invergarry until you get to Corran, in fact, I don't think there is anything in this section, it's a very remote area, if you want to camp between Invergarry and the Kylerhea Ferry, then I think it will have to be wild camping, I'll check with a few friends who know the area well, but I am pretty sure there is nothing, the good point is nobody will complain about wild camping in that area.
The ferry at Kylerhea is really good, bit more landing craft than ferry, see wee picture from a couple of years ago:


----------



## fimm (27 Oct 2011)

There's a pub in Glenelg that does food - but not all day - they'd stopped serving when we walked in  . We got some food in a nice wee cafe up Glen Elg near the broch, but you're not going that way and it would be a bit of a diversion. IIRC there's a little food shop in Glenelg too.

I assume you know that there's a campsite at the Sligachan. 

I can't help with the rest of the section to Invergarry I'm afraid. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Ravelin (27 Oct 2011)

> Any ideas of campsites on the west coast would be gratefully appreciated, I could do with some more food stops west of Invergarry.


Around 3 years back I wild camped alongside Loch Quioch whilst walking some of the Munros in the area. Beautiful setting to wake up to in the morning, but midge hell the night before (at Easter you should be midge free hopefully). Plenty of possibilities for wild camping I'm sure.

Not sure if it is still open, but I have seen mention previously about a Cafe at Hinloch Hourn, and a field that you can camp in for a nominal fee. Best place to ask would be walking forums, try the ones on Scottish Hills. The area is remote, but also popular with walkers so there is a market of sorts for small enterprises to survive.

I don't remember there being a lot of signs of civilization between the A87 turn-off and the road end at Kinloch Hourn. I do remember passing the Tomdoun Sporting Lodge though. Looks a lovely place and should be used to walkers etc so I'd assume you could get a meal there if necessary (I'd phone to check meal times though as some places, especially ones off the beaten track, can be quite restricted unfortunately).

Good luck with the ride! I wish I could get the time to do something like that but wife...kids...

William


----------



## Kirstie (27 Oct 2011)

Ravelin said:


> I do remember passing the Tomdoun Sporting Lodge though.



This is marked as a hotel on the OS map.


----------



## Grizzly (29 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll try some walking forums to see how I get on.


----------



## theloafer (14 Nov 2011)

hi


----------



## theloafer (14 Nov 2011)

hi 
have found this site good for finding places to stay..  http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/404.html just pick your area click on a name and accom lists should be on the left... the kylerhea ferry has been known not to run if weather is bad i was once in gleneig 2 days and still could not get across...mind there was a great pub there ..  also the road on to skye from the other side is a good climb


----------



## Richard McGlashan (6 Jun 2012)

Hi Grizzly.. I was wondering if you had managed to do the route .. and how you got on.. I am planning to do the route from Ratagan to Montrose as I have already did the Skye bit.. like you I am worried about places to camp and eat West of Invergarry any help would be great ..Richard


----------



## Grizzly (8 Jun 2012)

Hi Richard, I didn't get it done in the spring due to a bereavement. The current plan is to have a go next year but I may change the start point to Aberdeen as I've read that there is a disused railway track that you can cycle along from the City to Braemar area, therefore less roads. I'm doing the Ulapool sportive in September and I'm holidaying in Skye next month so I hope to explore the area west of Invergarry then.


----------

